# Interesting woodstove



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Was on a trip recently and stopped on Prince Edward Island. As my wife is an Anne of Green Gables fan we had to tour the home museum they had there. Maybe many of you have seen this type of stove but I hadnt. 
Oops. Some of the pics posted sideways and I don't know how to fix that.
Anyway, the round piece on the smokestack is an indoor smoker and has a metal box insert that allows its use as an oven. Warming spots on the back end and several burners. I thought it was an interesting and useful design I hadnt seen before. I'm going to try and see if I can find if they still make something similar.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Someone posted a similar BBQ pit on FB recently. It's a warmer and can be used for baking bread. I haven't ever seen one for a wood stove though.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Apparently it's called an early step stove. I can't find any for sale though.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I saw this earlier today.
https://www.lehmans.com/p-4873-bakers-salute-oven.aspx?show=all


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

nice but i still love my old fashioned wood cookstove


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

It's pretty old fashioned. As far as I can tell these stoves haven't been made since the late 1800's.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

So not to hijack this thread but does anyone have first hand experience with biolite camp stoves? I saw the one that generates electronic power and a fan for the stove from a thermocouple in the stove. Seems like an awesome idea but just wondering if anyone actually has one.


----------

